# strandangeln auf den kap verden



## Fleischpeitsche (24. September 2006)

moin, 
aufgrund der fangbeschränkung in norwegen:r fahre ich, nicht wie in lezten 4 jahren hin, sondern auf die kap verden (auch nich schlecht):q 
ich möchte dort ma eine big game tour mitmachen, aber größten teils halt vom strand spinnfschen betreiben.
jetzt wollte ich ma fragen was ihr mir da fürne ausrüstung anpreisen könnt, solte aber nich soooo teuer sein,
wie z.B die shimano stella#d .
also ich würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir da ein paar tipps geben könntet.
thx
gruß karsten


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (24. September 2006)

*AW: strandangeln auf den kap verden*

ich hab da als rolle die tica dolphin 10000 im auge.
könnte die dazu geeignet sein?


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (26. September 2006)

*AW: strandangeln auf den kap verden*

Hallo Karsten die Kapverden sind auf jeden Fall ein tolles Reiseziel.Da du wahrscheinlich auf der Insel ´´Sal´´sein wirst da dies zu 90%von den einschlägigen Reiseveranstaltern angeboten wird kommt nur ´´Little Big Game´´in Betracht was vom Haupstrand von mit Aussenbordern bestückten Booten angeboten wird.Zielfisch ist ´´Wahoo´´in Stückgewichten bis zu 25Kg,macht an leichtem Tackle Riesenspass und wichtig!Hände und Füsse in Sicherheit bringen da dieser Fisch die schärfsten Zähne im Reich der Fische hat.Nicht umsonst heisst der Fisch auf den Inseln ``Säge``.Die Big Game auf Sao Vicente sind 1 Jahr im vorraus ausgebucht !!

                 Tight Lines      Jan#h


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (26. September 2006)

*AW: strandangeln auf den kap verden*

jau,
danke für die info mahi.
werd mich ma an den hörer hängen und schauen ob ich noch ne B G tour bekomme...:g


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (26. September 2006)

*AW: strandangeln auf den kap verden*

jetzt würd ich noch gerne wissen ob man auf den kleinen booten zum ´´Little Big Game´´ eigennes material mitbringen muss, oder ob das an bord is?


----------



## Sailfisch (26. September 2006)

*AW: strandangeln auf den kap verden*



Fleischpeitsche schrieb:


> ich hab da als rolle die tica dolphin 10000 im auge.
> könnte die dazu geeignet sein?



Grundsätzlich kann die Dolphin geeignet sein, ABER es ist keine Ideallösung. Schließlich handelt es sich um eine Brandungsrolle. Insbesondere wenn der Spulenkopf am oberen Ende steht und ein Fisch weiter Schnur abzieht, bewegt sich der gesamte Spulenkopf merklich, aber die Achse hat es bei mir (2 Wochen Malediven, Poppern) gehalten. 
Ich würde Dir eher eine Tica Taurus empfehlen, dabei mußt Du aber die Bügelfeder ausbauen, weil der Bügel beim Werfen zu häufig umschlägt. 

Meine Erfahrungen auf den Malediven findest Du hier  und hier.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (26. September 2006)

*AW: strandangeln auf den kap verden*

jau,
dann werd ich mir die taurus auf der nechsten messe ma anschauen...
thx für den tipp
gruß karsten


----------

